# Advice needed - Crofty and other peeps who have bonded 3+



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I haven't been online for some time due to a cock-up by Sky. Just this minute online again.
Millie had her dental yesterday - they gave her sedation rather than the anaesthetic due to her bad reaction last time. She did much better though she is till not her own wee self and not eating a lot - well not by her own standards as she is very greedy - so she's eating enough.
I have decided to try to bond again. I have managed to get myself a medium dog sized crate. I really need step by step advice about how I bond the 3 of them. Someone said that when I am bonding them that I shouldn't move them to different rooms. I am concerned by this as I don't want to leave them on their own if I am in the shower or bed. I could sleep in the living room if they are bonded there - but Millie's area is the living room so do I need to do it in a neutral place inside the crate?
I am very nervous about this. The dog crate is not massive but certainly quite big. I am thinking I may need to put something in to make it smaller.
Any advice will be gratefully accepted. I really want to have the 3 of them living in the shed - I want Millie to have bunny pals. So I will give it a go.
Jacqui


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

my advise would be to get a decent sized carrier and put all 3 in that for the first 24 hours, can you live in your room for a few days rather then the living room? as it is really best to do it in a totaly neutral area.

after 24 hours, if they are all calm in the carrier, then you can upgrade then to the dog crate, you then need to keep a careful eye on them for a few days, if they start squabbeling then you need to reduce the space again

remember, chassing fur pulling and mounting are all bonding behaviour, you only need be concerned if blood is drawn
some people spray them with a water bottle or such if they are a bit vigorous in mounting and such, personally i have never, and never would lol, my largest bond to date, was a group of 11

you would also be best keeping them inside for a minimum of a week, and scrubbing the shed out thoroughly and leaving it to air out if possible, so it doesnt smell of any bun


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Lil. I have been trying to buy a large pet carrier to take all 3 to vet etc but haven't managed to get one from my 3 local pet shops. I haven't been online until now, so will check out ebay and gumtree. Thanks. I suppose I could make the space smaller with a box or something inside the large crate if I don#t find a carrier quick enough.

A bond of 11 - wowzers! :thumbup1:


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I use a trixie pen to bond as you can gradually increase the space. I bond in the lounge, which is neutral. I start by putting them all in the pen but separated and then after 24 hours removing the divider. I did worry about leaving them to make a cup of tea or shower but they were OK - and I had to use the loo sometime. I made sure I had time off work during the bonding time so I didn't have to leave them for more than a few minutes.

My last bond was a four - a bereaved bun with a three. I found it more stressful than a single with a single as I was worried the three would gang up on the single, but that didn't happen. I found they tended to bond one to one anyway ie one bun would groom the strange bun and they would snuggle and then later on another bun would join in and investigate the new bun.

I did quite a bit of scent swapping too - stroking one and then the other. I do that when I introduce a new cat/kitten to the household and have always found it helps a lot.

Good luck.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Lumpy said:


> I use a trixie pen to bond as you can gradually increase the space. I bond in the lounge, which is neutral. I start by putting them all in the pen but separated and then after 24 hours removing the divider. I did worry about leaving them to make a cup of tea or shower but they were OK - and I had to use the loo sometime. I made sure I had time off work during the bonding time so I didn't have to leave them for more than a few minutes.
> 
> My last bond was a four - a bereaved bun with a three. I found it more stressful than a single with a single as I was worried the three would gang up on the single, but that didn't happen. I found they tended to bond one to one anyway ie one bun would groom the strange bun and they would snuggle and then later on another bun would join in and investigate the new bun.
> 
> ...


i would normally recommend a pen, but she has tried that way before with little sucsess, in my honest opinion all 3 in a carrier for 24hours, then increase the space, is the way to go for these 3

i also see no point in putting them within sight but separated, it just gets them stressed and more agitated, the best way is to just jump straight in on neutral ground, always put the most submissive in first, and the most dominant last


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> i would normally recommend a pen, but she has tried that way before with little sucsess, in my honest opinion all 3 in a carrier for 24hours, then increase the space, is the way to go for these 3
> 
> i also see no point in putting them within sight but separated, it just gets them stressed and more agitated, the best way is to just jump straight in on neutral ground, always put the most submissive in first, and the most dominant last


Didn't realise that had been tried before:blush2:.

I haven't found putting them together but separated stresses them out. I've done my last three bonds that way and each time they rubbed noses through the wire - were interested, but not concerned.

I guess like a lot of things with bunnies, it's about adjusting the method to suit individual buns.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I used the dog crate for mine  
Glad you are trying the bond again!

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I used a 30" dog crate for my 3. I used brand new fleece blankets from the pound shop and changed the blanket twice a day. They went on car rides and were in the living room while we were downstairs which was most of the day and then were taken to my bedroom on an evening so i could watch them in the night  xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Sorry hun, been abit pre-occupied at the mo! How you getting on? x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. Crofty, I hadn't realized you'd given birth until after i had written this original post.  I totally understand your being very busy xx
oopsie, forgot to say that I have a busy week this week so plan on trying to bond the following week. Will see how that goes.....hopefully well!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> Thanks guys. Crofty, I hadn't realized you'd given birth until after i had written this original post.  I totally understand your being very busy xx
> oopsie, forgot to say that I have a busy week this week so plan on trying to bond the following week. Will see how that goes.....hopefully well!!


Have PM'd you a step by step 

Anyone who wants to see it at anytime, just ask lol. I dont want to take up a page on the thread!

*Heidi*


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I put mine in a pet carrier every evening for a week and sat with the top open stroking them and transferring scent while I watched tv as I was working during the day. I then put them in a small run outside and as they got on I moved them to the bigger run and they've been fine since. Any signs of aggression I squirted them with water which started them washing......even each other which speeded up the bonding! good luck


----------

